
IRS Greenlights Tax Breaks for Buyers of 23andMe Genetic Tests - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/irs-greenlights-tax-breaks-for-buyers-of-23andme-genetic-tests-11563800520?mod=rsswn
======
mtgx
This sounds like that story about Google paying people $5 to scan their face.

It's a trap. Don't fall for it.

